# from the NYTimes, talk therapy changes serotonin



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/08/27/health/p...36f4856c60ece38 Like drugs, talk therapy can change brain chemistry.this is not really news but is of interest, I think.tom


----------

